
Telegram drugs ring founder flees extraditions in Kiev - avip
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/israeli-telegrass-drug-ring-founder-flees-ukraine-police-in-kiev-airport-1.7689309
======
tjomk
It's "Telegrass", not "Telegram" drug ring leader

